# best emergency room in dubai?



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

it has come to my attention that i don't have the faintest idea where i should go for an emergency-- i sprained my ankle yesterday and went to rashid hospital which was an absolute circus (not to mention the wait time of 4 hours, and the doctor who saw me and just wrote some stuff down on a paper and said NOT EVEN ONE WORD to me about what happened to my leg, treatment, what med he was giving, how long i should wear the bandage etc). total incompetence and stupidity.

we live in DSO-- i have an infant too, so where would you guys suggest we go for proper competent emergency care if the need should arise? we have private insurance so are happy to go where needed.

TIA!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
It depends a little on which private hospitals your insurance covers you for and also the nature of the emergency.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

For a sprained ankle, I'd go to a private hospital, clinic or medical center. My files are with Medcare so I stick to just one place. They're quite efficient and haven't had an issue with them in the last 8 years.

I could be wrong but I believe private hospitals are not authorized to take in victims of accidents, etc and emergencies of a similar nature. For such cases, you'd need to go to Rashid or one of the other government hospitals.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> For a sprained ankle, I'd go to a private hospital, clinic or medical center. My files are with Medcare so I stick to just one place. They're quite efficient and haven't had an issue with them in the last 8 years.
> 
> I could be wrong but I believe private hospitals are not authorized to take in victims of accidents, etc and emergencies of a similar nature. For such cases, you'd need to go to Rashid or one of the other government hospitals.


Hi,
I checked with my wife - who is an ER Consultant - and she confirmed that you must use government hospitals from any injury that involves a police report - car accident, industrial accident, victim of assault etc.
Private hospitals are OK to treat sprains and breaks, medical emergencies (appendix, heart, stroke etc.) - providing police not involved and unless self paying, facility is covered by your insurance company.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

On the (thankfully very few) occasions my family has needed emergency care Rashid has been great for us, sorry it didn't work out for you there. Service at Iranian Hospital was worst we've come across. Going from line to line to get approvals from insurance is not fun while suffering from a bout of food poisoning. 

When our little one was sick we went to American Hospital. The service is always excellent there, but I sometimes get the impression they order every test they can, rather than just the ones you need. Its not cheap when your health insurance doesn't cover 100% of the admission.


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

thanks guys -- any recommendations? my insurance covers pretty much all the hospitals. how is city hospital in healthcare city? is the emergency room situation there good? wait time? doctors?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I ALWAYS hospitals in the Welcare/Mediclinic network as they have my files. Had the unfortunate episode of having to take a friend to the Saudi German ER last night - awful! 

The American Hospital can be hit and miss - they manage to MISS my friends broken neck.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

beeniedubai said:


> thanks guys -- any recommendations? my insurance covers pretty much all the hospitals. how is city hospital in healthcare city? is the emergency room situation there good? wait time? doctors?


Beenie, the emergency situation will depend on how many people have come through the ER before you and the seriousness of each case. They prioritize based on the triage chart or something to that effect. So on a quiet day you could just have to wait 5 minutes but on a particularly busy day it could be over an hour or so.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Beenie, the emergency situation will depend on how many people have come through the ER before you and the seriousness of each case. They prioritize based on the triage chart or something to that effect. So on a quiet day you could just have to wait 5 minutes but on a particularly busy day it could be over an hour or so.


Well they certainly ignored the triage chart in my friends case - over 2 hours before she saw anyone. They triaged her at a 5, she should definitely have been a 3.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Saudi German hospital were great with a midnight kidney stone emergency


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Beenie, the emergency situation will depend on how many people have come through the ER before you and the seriousness of each case. They prioritize based on the triage chart or something to that effect. So on a quiet day you could just have to wait 5 minutes but on a particularly busy day it could be over an hour or so.


agreed-- i understand theres always a possibility of a wait, but my experience at rashid hospital yesterday was horrible! the gross incompetence/apathy of the doctor who saw me (didn't even bother to tell me what was wrong, what i injured, what he was giving me, what was recovery, etc!!) NOTHING. literally looked at my xray wrote some stuff down and shouted for a nurse to inject me with something. IGNORED me even though i was sitting right in front of him in a wheelchair!!

thought i'd ask yall for some pointers on emergency rooms that were generally good in all areas-- quality of care, environment, staff, wait time, etc.

thank you guys for all your feedback!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

beeniedubai said:


> agreed-- i understand theres always a possibility of a wait, but my experience at rashid hospital yesterday was horrible! the gross incompetence/apathy of the doctor who saw me (didn't even bother to tell me what was wrong, what i injured, what he was giving me, what was recovery, etc!!) NOTHING. literally looked at my xray wrote some stuff down and shouted for a nurse to inject me with something. IGNORED me even though i was sitting right in front of him in a wheelchair!!
> 
> thought i'd ask yall for some pointers on emergency rooms that were generally good in all areas-- quality of care, environment, staff, wait time, etc.
> 
> thank you guys for all your feedback!


Hi,
As with all government entities - you are at liberty to make an official complaint if you believe you did not get the correct level of service or treatment.
I have built up a database of good doctors in the UAE - based on their speciality and only use these people - based on our requirements.
With my wife being "in the business" - we have witnessed and experienced the best and worst of treatment, so are very cautious about who we will let loose on our medical care!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think every hospital is as good as the staff. I've been quite lucky and had good experiences at Emirates Hospital and Medcare. One of my closest friends is a GP, so I'm well looked after there. My friend's young son was in Latifa recently and, on the whole, that was a pretty okay experience, although we think they kept him in longer than was necessary. I've heard good things about Al Zahra in Barsha and not particular wonderful things about the Medcare clinic in DSO


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

My brother has enjoyed the room service at City Hospital a few times over the past few years for emergencies including a broken leg (with surgery and pins, physio etc), head injury and some other sport injuries - He says the burgers, TV channels and medical care were always good...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danieljr (Nov 5, 2015)

beeniedubai said:


> thanks guys -- any recommendations? my insurance covers pretty much all the hospitals. how is city hospital in healthcare city? is the emergency room situation there good? wait time? doctors?


I've had only good experiences at City Hospital. If you have any choice, try to go in the morning where there are less patients.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

danieljr said:


> I've had only good experiences at City Hospital. If you have any choice, try to go in the morning where there are less patients.


True in morning they're quiet sometimes but then get inundated with people thinking a common Cold requires emergency medical care lol


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

To the OP, Rashid receives the most critical emergencies and car accidents exclusively from allover Dubai and they are intentionally treating you this way to discourage patients with minor emergencies like an ankle sprain, could be sad but true. Your complaint will fall on deaf ears.

Medcare orthopedics & spine hospital is the only private hospital with orthopedics specialists in their emergency room, so for fractures, sprains and similar cases they would be the best choice. They don't entertain any other emergencies and will refer you to their nearby multispeciality hospital, which is also nearby.

Otherwise it's a miss/hit situation in all other emergency rooms, it entirely depends on the doctor on duty. Mediclinic group in general seems to be the best in Dubai.

To Bedougirl, the one in DSO is medicure not medcare.

Private hospitals can indeed entertain accidents and cases of assault, they will just have to inform the police.


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

thanks guys!!! i will definitely consider city hospital if in the future, god forbid, anything were to happen requiring emergency medical attention.

i like in DSO and completely forgot about the Medicure clinic...my OB/gyn is there and the staff were excellent throughout my pregnancy. the doctors are EHH but i've only experience with the GP there. speaking of which, i need a good GP.

i will consider medicure for any lower level emergencies-- the only caveat being they have a closing time and are not 24/hours. handy tho for quick medical care, especially with the little one.


----------

